#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Top 10 Best Hollywood action movies in 2018.

## Bhavya

Hollywood action movies have dominated the big screen in 2018. With their fast-paced plots, energizing fight sequences, and heroic leads, great action movies with wonderful storylines constantly hit the box office. Here is the top 10 list of action movies which entertained the viewers in 2018.

1. Avengers: Infinity War -An entire universe. Once and for all. 
2. Mission: Impossible -- Fallout - Some missions are not a choice.
3.Deadpool 2 - You always remember your second time.
4.Ant-Man and the Wasp-Real heroes. Not actual size
5. Black Panther- The Avengers has a new king.
6.Incredibles 2- Back to work
7.Den Of Thieves-Cops without limits. 
8. Rampage-Big Meets Bigger
9. Ready Player One - Break Free
10.Venom- Embrace your inner anti-hero.

----------


## Shana

> Hollywood action movies have dominated the big screen in 2018. With their fast-paced plots, energizing fight sequences, and heroic leads, great action movies with wonderful storylines constantly hit the box office. Here is the top 10 list of action movies which entertained the viewers in 2018.
> 
> 1. Avengers: Infinity War -An entire universe. Once and for all. 
> 2. Mission: Impossible -- Fallout - Some missions are not a choice.
> 3.Deadpool 2 - You always remember your second time.
> 4.Ant-Man and the Wasp-Real heroes. Not actual size
> 5. Black Panther- The Avengers has a new king.
> 6.Incredibles 2- Back to work
> 7.Den Of Thieves-Cops without limits. 
> ...


Wondering how Rampage and Venom made it to the list! Both were not upto the hype, in my POV

----------


## Bhavya

> Wondering how Rampage and Venom made it to the list! Both were not upto the hype, in my POV


Maybe these movies also have their own set of fan following. There are many venom movie fans in my office as well.

----------


## subasan

> Hollywood action movies have dominated the big screen in 2018. With their fast-paced plots, energizing fight sequences, and heroic leads, great action movies with wonderful storylines constantly hit the box office. Here is the top 10 list of action movies which entertained the viewers in 2018.
> 
> 1. Avengers: Infinity War -An entire universe. Once and for all. 
> 2. Mission: Impossible -- Fallout - Some missions are not a choice.
> 3.Deadpool 2 - You always remember your second time.
> 4.Ant-Man and the Wasp-Real heroes. Not actual size
> 5. Black Panther- The Avengers has a new king.
> 6.Incredibles 2- Back to work
> 7.Den Of Thieves-Cops without limits. 
> ...


I was flabbergasted after watching Avenger: Infinity War. What a screenplay!!! The way they explained how strong their villian is - at exactly in the first five minutes of the movie when he lifts the strongest avenger, Hulk. Worth the 10 years wait. Mind-blown!

----------


## Bhavya

> I was flabbergasted after watching Avenger: Infinity War. What a screenplay!!! The way they explained how strong their villian is - at exactly in the first five minutes of the movie when he lifts the strongest avenger, Hulk. Worth the 10 years wait. Mind-blown!


Yeah, Avenger: Infinity War is the visual feast for the fans who waited patiently for the movie. It satisfied the audience to the fullest.

----------

